# Become a GoPitBull_Dogs Chatmember ...New Link



## DueceAddicTed

Below is the link to the new chat room ...

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated

Come become a member mingle, talk dogs, have some laughs, blow off steam.
Its a members only chat so you can only chat if you have been made a member by a chat mod when they are in the chatroom.
We can try to get some topics going at some point with enough members and some organization, but for now lets just chat...

We are in there now for anyone that would like to just be made a member for future visits.
When you click the link you will be given a name you can change this name by clicking the green icon next to it.
You will also be told to private chat a mod to be made a member. 
This all may change later updates will follow ...

Come join ~!! :woof::woof::woof:

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - For the future of our breed depends on us to be educated

you can also click the link in the Forum jump list at the bottom of the gp page


----------



## 9361

Come join!! People in here!


----------



## Sampsons Dad

how do i get in?


----------



## meganc66

come ova guys!!!!!


----------



## meganc66

and dont name yourself dipbunny or whatever that weird name was.


----------



## Sampsons Dad

too much techno stuff for.....y'all enjoy all that mess.


----------



## meganc66

come and chat with meee! lol


----------



## BullyTheKid

_*Come argue with Bully the Kid!!!!!!!!! LOL, Tell me whats on your mind!! Or just come and chat!!!!! Im here for an Hour!*_


----------



## meganc66

im there come ova guys!


----------



## meganc66

come hangoutt!!!


----------



## Aidan

I'm [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!#$!#[email protected]#!


----------



## BullyTheKid

Its still cool!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Come get made a member ~!!


----------



## Aidan

We had a full house last night, let the party begin again!


----------



## Aidan

I'm there, all alone


----------



## Aidan

early morning chat go go go


----------



## DueceAddicTed

IN chat come join .........


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

please come see the crazy members three tards and a kid playing live tonight


----------



## DueceAddicTed

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> please come see the crazy members three tards and a kid playing live tonight


:rofl::rofl: @ U !!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

come on im in there all by myself!!!!


----------



## Aidan

Im THERE!1!1!!1!1!!11


----------



## Czar

rat a tat tat its time to CHAT!


----------



## Aidan

im back in


----------



## StaffyDaddy

ok ima dive in too


----------



## DueceAddicTed

IN chat we're actually filling up ........ come JOIN don't get left out


----------



## Aidan

I'm in there drinking coffee and waking up


----------



## Aidan

OZ I SEE U POSTIN WHERE U AT


----------



## StaffyDaddy

man.... lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy

look i been trying to get in but i am locked out. i cant see anything anyone typing and keep typing with no response. finally i tried to pm a couple of you guys there and a big lock showed up on my screen... who the %&#* locked me out????


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I don't know how that happen .... IN there now ~!


----------



## Czar

come join a chat, and if u join IN NOW..we'll throw in a speical...The speical is you get to experince ronnie fallin alseep on her keyboard, if it doesn't happen..Karean will refund your 5 seconds of wasted time..Also enjoy us acting crazy..sharing videos,pictures and a special guest apperance from my grandson bully the kid


----------



## Aidan

early morning/lunch time chat lets go im there


----------



## Firehazard

Sampsons Dad said:


> too much techno stuff for.....y'all enjoy all that mess.


:rofl::hammer::rofl: sounds fun...


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Im done being locked out... f^$* some chat


----------



## Aidan

Sampsons Dad said:


> too much techno stuff for.....y'all enjoy all that mess.


lol just follow the link angel. that simple


----------



## StaffyDaddy

dont do it angel i have a gopitbull chat headache the size of the state tatted on my arm


----------



## DueceAddicTed

StaffyDaddy said:


> dont do it angel i have a gopitbull chat headache the size of the state tatted on my arm


Don't leave us Oz ... Bring ur tail in there so I can fix this for ya ~! This is confusing me 2 ... Dont make me hunt U down


----------



## StaffyDaddy

um im in there but locked out


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

uuuh im there too but no ones talking


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump lets chat ~!!! Come get made members , make friends, share stories have some laughs


----------



## Marty

Maybe its just me but I tried.... This webpage is not available.

The webpage at GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.


----------



## texpitbull2

im there now


----------



## DueceAddicTed

click this link ... when you get in there change your name so we know who you are and I or a mod will make your a member ... the room is locked from outsiders so we will not know its you unless you change you name to your gopitbull name please ... get in there marty ~! lol

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## apbtmom76

hehehe I am there now


----------



## Aidan

hollar~ ............


----------



## DueceAddicTed

IN there ......... GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Aidan

I'm there early morning waking up with some coffee


----------



## Aidan

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Anyone wanting to join chat ... head there now We are in there and can make u members YAY ..... GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump bump bump ....


----------



## Aidan

bump bump buuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump ... sighz


----------



## Aidan

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbump


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

im in there merry christmas


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump Bump bumpity bump

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## DueceAddicTed

We are all in chat come on IN ~!!!
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Czar come back so i can un ban you!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

BUMP........ BUMP.. BUMP.... THEY NEED TO FIX THIS ROAD ITS BUMPY.


----------



## meganc66

im all alone someone come chat meh lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

OK IM IN CHAT AND BORED I NEED YOU TO COME IN THERE SO I CAN MAKE FUN OF YOU. JK


----------



## Black Rabbit

Any one here?


----------



## Aidan

coffee, cigs, and GP CHAT!


----------



## Czar

Aidan said:


> coffee, cigs, and GP CHAT!


and u forgot ALCOHOLLLLL


----------



## Aidan

its to early you alcoholic


----------



## Czar

Aidan said:


> its to early you alcoholic


its never 2 early


----------



## Aidan

true, pour up


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump ... I'm in chat for anyone that would like to be made a member
When u click the link u may see a black screen please scroll up u will see the chat box ...
It will appear empty but thats because its private and only after u have been made a member can u participate , click on ur icon to change ur name because this chat will give u some weird snookiekins , mushiepie kind of name ...... and we need to know that u are in fact a gp/pbp member 
Pm me if u have any questions


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

come join me.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump
bump
bump


----------



## Pitcrew

Will try tonite hopefully the room won't be empty!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump ... I'm in chat for anyone that would like to be made a member
When u click the link u may see a black screen please scroll up u will see the chat box ...
It will appear empty but thats because its private and only after u have been made a member can u participate , click on ur icon to change ur name because this chat will give u some weird snookiekins , mushiepie kind of name ...... and we need to know that u are in fact a gp/pbp member 
Pm me if u have any questions


----------



## Black Rabbit

Hello any one here?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Im up in there... WHo's next?!


----------



## Carley

im there come people come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Czar

In chat alllll alonneeeeeeeeeeeeee ..i'm having fun though I'm playin with the sounds


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

come in and see the show lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

Hello any one here yet


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

im in chaqt wanna bs for a bit?


----------



## Aidan

pre new years party in chat pour your drinks!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bump Bump:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Czar

Join us in the chat start your new years chattin lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump
bump bump


----------



## DueceAddicTed

BUMP in chat ............. lets hang out ~!!


----------



## t1dirty

get in there


----------



## Black Rabbit

bump bump bump


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

bump it like you mean it. idk im bored


----------



## DueceAddicTed

JOIN CHAT ~!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

come to chat.....


----------



## Aidan

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumpbumpbump


----------



## Czar

ch ch ch chatttttttttttttttt


----------



## Aidan

its cold dark and lonley in here someone save me


----------



## DueceAddicTed

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## StaffyDaddy

chat, chat, chat it up!!! come and shoot the s**t!!!


----------



## redog

LET ME IN !!!


----------



## Czar

UR BAN'D MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat ?????


----------



## Aidan

chatchatbumpbumptalktalk


----------



## Czar

rat a tat tat its time to chat


----------



## Aidan

quit steppin on my kicks brah


----------



## Czar

come chat people..


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## DueceAddicTed

NOON CHAT ANYONE......


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump bump bump


----------



## thaim

did somebody say chat?


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump ........... Chat maybe ... link below

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one wanna chat?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

no one wants to chat ? GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bump.............


----------



## Czar

whooo whoooo


----------



## Black Rabbit

Where you guys at bump bump.............................


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bump bump..............................................


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat bump .......
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated
Upon entering chat please change ur name to your gp name as the room gives out weird names when you first enter, second please typing in the box if you cant figure out how to fix ur name and someone will explain ...
If you load the page and you see a black screen please scroll up you will see us in the blue box .......


----------



## Czar

come chat its 1:11 HURRRRRRRRRR UP FOOLS


----------



## DueceAddicTed

DueceAddicTed said:


> Chat bump .......
> GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated
> Upon entering chat please change ur name to your gp name as the room gives out weird names when you first enter, second please typing in the box if you cant figure out how to fix ur name and someone will explain ...
> If you load the page and you see a black screen please scroll up you will see us in the blue box .......


CHAT BUMP.........


----------



## DueceAddicTed

BUMP BUMP BUMP ..........


----------



## DueceAddicTed

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP
Become a GoPitBull Chat Member
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chattttttt


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Come chat with US ...........
Become a GoPitBull Chat Member
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bump bump..........................................


----------



## Czar

come chat tst


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat bump Bump Chat ...............


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump Bump .....


----------



## Czar

Ronnie got her heater on when its 70 degrees outside.hahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit

bump bump...........................................


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

bump bump bump bump


----------



## Black Rabbit

bump bump...................................................


----------



## Czar

come chat children


----------



## Roxy_Nie

There's no one to make me a member!!!!


----------



## Czar

i see that ..darn that not cool...


----------



## Czar

come chat with baby lyssa and chris brown..they are in the room as we speak ladies and gents!


----------



## Black Rabbit

bumpppppp bumppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## DueceAddicTed

chat bump bump

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chat Im' bored..where r ya baby lysssaaaaaa and locz brown


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump bump bump


----------



## Czar

come chat...Call me mr mod czar


----------



## DueceAddicTed

CHAT CHAT ...
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chat...........


----------



## Czar

room is fillin up come chat the fun


----------



## Black Rabbit

Bump Bump........................................


----------



## apbtmom76

So I am grounding myself from chat for a week, lol, I will see you all in there next week


----------



## StaffyDaddy

BAHAHAHA grounding yourself?? lol you didnt post x rated pics up there did you tye? hahahaha... 
*
HOLLA AT ME IM IN CHAT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## reddoggy

She did! She didn't ground herself, she got the BANSTICK!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

they were NOT x rated, I have kids and there are kids in the chat, it was a all photoshoot pics that were NOT x rated. Did I really get the BANSTICK from chat?? ok, crying now


----------



## StaffyDaddy

lol that sucks....


----------



## Czar

come chat......


----------



## DueceAddicTed

DueceAddicTed said:


> CHAT CHAT ...
> GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


BUMP BUMP ^^^^^^ LINK ^^^^^


----------



## Czar

come chat , laugh and get ban'd by yours truely


----------



## Carley

come to hat NOW!!!!!

IM MAKEING YOU ALL!~!!!


----------



## apbtmom76

heheh I grounded myself from chat, not giving Czar the satisfaction of banning me


----------



## Czar

apbtmom76 said:


> heheh I grounded myself from chat, not giving Czar the satisfaction of banning me


U can run upruns: but can't hide


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaahaha, soo not giving in,


----------



## Czar

i seen u came in you gave in ..muhahahaha


----------



## Black Label Romo

anybody...anybody...c'mon...chats empty...


----------



## meganc66

PEOPLE GET IN HERE!!!!!!!!!
NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Come on PEOPLE lets CHAT ........ post some doggie photos ........ lets OOOOO and AHHHH together lol , sighz


----------



## apbtmom76

hahah yep I popped in but not say anything, just wanted to see who was there, lol  Seriously I got 4 more days, lol


----------



## Czar

lets OOOOO and AHHHH together lol said:


> thats what she said


----------



## Black Label Romo

Chat...anybody? zzzzzzzzzzzz..........lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump chat link in my siggy .......


----------



## Czar

come chat witcha boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Black Rabbit

Czar said:


> come chat witcha boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Where are you ????????


----------



## Czar

I was in there but no1 was there i was lonley


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

bump bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Nizmo

anyone who's anyone will be there. 
or anyone that is as bored as mee


----------



## Czar

come chat people...get her DONE!


----------



## Czar

come chat...GET HERRR DUNNNNN


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat Bump !


----------



## Czar

come chat..laugh and be snowed in with us


----------



## apbtmom76

WOO HOO come join us peeps


----------



## Nizmo

yes, come join us!!!!!!


----------



## Czar

come chat ladies and gents


----------



## DueceAddicTed

DittO DittO ....... bump .......
Become a GoPitBull Chat Member
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chat with the crew...GET DOWN OR LAY DOWN!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump bump !


----------



## Czar

WHO DATTTTTTTTTTTTTT! come chat


----------



## buzhunter

bump...i'm in for a few


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Loll we are already in there !


----------



## buzhunter

oh lmfao. got a link for me? I think i'm lost


----------



## gamer

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump chat .... link in siggy


----------



## Czar

come chat with baby kg the bounty huntaaa


----------



## gamer

I am bored in there all alone sigh


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Ur not even in there ha just ur name !


----------



## gamer

had to run out for a second


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump Bump Bump ........ link in siggy


----------



## Czar

come chat or u might wake up an be hung like a gnat


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Hey newbies lets chat ........

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chat...


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump BUmp bump


----------



## Black Rabbit

Get your butts in here and chat, Czar that means you!


----------



## gamer

no one is there


----------



## Czar

it u make it they will come:-O


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Some before dinner Chat ? link in siggy below


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump Bump ..GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chat suckkkkkkkkkkas


----------



## Nizmo

come on kg i know your awake lol


----------



## Black Rabbit

Im here where you at


----------



## Black Label Romo

GET IN CHAT...IT'S GOIN DOWN...FIXIN TO GET INTO IT WITH GAMER...COME WATCH!!!


----------



## t1dirty

what happen to chat............i keep getting
The requested URL "/GoPitBull_Dogs", is invalid.

Reference #9.e42b1208.1266625388.3e133d2 
and i was there just last nite


----------



## gamer

RPBK806 said:


> GET IN CHAT...IT'S GOIN DOWN...FIXIN TO GET INTO IT WITH GAMER...COME WATCH!!!


lol yeah you got what you had coming! Dont mess with me you turd :rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed

refresh your browser .......... or try another link , i kept getting a black screen but im in now


----------



## Nizmo

anyone who is anyone will be there


----------



## Black Label Romo

bump the chat man
where my chat-girls at?!?!? lol


----------



## Nizmo

come one come all


----------



## Black Label Romo

Anyone feel like chatting...i'll be hiding out in there for about an hour or so...it's a ghost town right now...but we'll see...it's a boring gloomy monday here...blah...


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat anyone? ........... my day is almost over sitting in chat for a bit before I go do some more reading ........


----------



## Black Label Romo

Chat time...someone come in here...lol...beer and chat...sounds like a fun night!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

late night chat anyone??


----------



## Black Label Romo

boring saturday afternoon...anyone wanna chat...i'll be in there for awhile


----------



## Black Label Romo

anyone wanna chat?


----------



## Black Label Romo

in chat for a while...someone come give me some company...


----------



## Nizmo

im in thurr. dunno for how long tho


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat bump ............ GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Black Label Romo

come and chat


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

bump bump bump GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Czar

come chat..me and czar are gonna be on cam


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> bump bump bump GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


what I said


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump bump bump


----------



## Black Label Romo

BUMP BUMP...COME TO CHAT


----------



## Black Label Romo

Saturday Night Chat is here and in full effect...come on in and join!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

BUMP BUMP 
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

bump it like you mean it! GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Black Label Romo

anyone up for some monday evening chat...i'll be in there...
c'mon...lol


----------



## Black Label Romo

MORNING CHAT?


----------



## Pittielove29

I can't get into the chat and there's no mods in there.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Chat chat chat .......... link in siggy below


----------



## CraziNate

In chat y0!!


----------



## PatienceFlame

ummm, how does the chat work? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


*Smacks face*


----------



## PatienceFlame

nvm, I don't know how to use it. lol! im not gonna waist muh time. xD


----------



## CraziNate

Lol just click on the link


----------



## CraziNate

I think you have to make a name or something. Were you in there?


----------



## PatienceFlame

I did, but I don't know what to do after that. xDDDDDDDDDDDDD I never used those before and it doesn't matter because it is almost dinner time. Mark is cooking. ;D GOOD BOYFRIEND! GOOOOOOOOOD! xD I will see if i can get it right when i get back on. do you have to be signed into something to get your id name up?

YAY BLONDE MOMENT!


----------



## Black Label Romo

man where my chatters at?!?!?!?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

chat? any one wanna?


----------



## Black Label Romo

Anyone feel like chatting for a bit...i'll be in there for the next hour or so...hangin out...come thru!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

come to chat. GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## DueceAddicTed

bump bump bump .......


----------



## Black Label Romo

paging kg... kg please report to chat... paging kg


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Bump Bump ... chat link in my Siggy


----------



## Hot Sauce

Someone, anyone? I'm bored. LOL.


----------



## beccaboo

omg somebody come to chat!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

i'm there...gonna be there for a couple hours drinkin some cold ones...come keep me some company...gotta couple people in there already...come join!!!


----------



## Czar

Come Join us in the chat


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one feal like chatting? www.xat.com/gopitbull_dogs


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

ok lets hat sorry i missed you krystal


----------



## meganc66

GET 
IN 
CHAT
NOWWWW!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

loll Chat link in Siggy !!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Anybody out there ????? .......


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one wanna chat


----------



## CraziNate

Chat chat chat!!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

So...I haven't been in chat for a couple weeks now...but everytime i sneak in for a second nobodys ever there...hmmmm...what happened to all my chat people?! As for me we been soo busy round here I ain't had too much time...we been playin softball till the suns down...then drinkin and hangin outside alot due to the beautiful spring weather...but I sure miss chattin sometimes...well maybe tonight...I will be in there this evening...prolly after 8...hope theres some people there to keep company with!!! If not...I hope everyones doin good!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

come ask questions the pit guru is gonna be there....


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Gona sit in there for a bit........


----------



## Black Label Romo

ok kg...u always talkin bout late night chat...where u at


----------



## Black Rabbit

Chat guys where u at!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccaboo

chat anyone???


----------



## beccaboo

ahhh crap sorry megan!!!! come back to me!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

chat anyone?


----------



## Black Rabbit

Come on guys CHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beccaboo

any takers?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'ma comin.. hang on a minute.. if you're still there!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Nobody there to let me in....wah!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Ur in .....


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm gettin in, so if anybody wanna chat, I'm there!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

*bump* *bump* Nobody wants to chat with lonely me!? *sigh*


----------



## GTR

I have join-ed


----------



## ThaLadyPit

bumpin it up again!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

.....................................bump


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Good mornin all! I'm goin into chat mode if anybody's up and willing to join me!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm so lonely in the chat all by myself... Jon and Tye were there, but disappeared on me!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

BUMPIN IT UP AGAIN! Iz lonely in there!


----------



## Czar

where is everyone?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm goin into chat.. anyone wanna join me?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

chat box aint loading here at home...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in there!! somebody come chat wif me, pweeze!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Im in the chat room if anybody wants to join me.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat... anybody wanna join me!?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

does any one wanna chat?


----------



## meganc66

im in the chatroom

COME OVA PEEPZ


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone would care to join me...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in the chat if anyone would like to join!! *Hint Hint*


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat room is seeminly lonlely today!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

On my way... lol! Just got to work and had to do paperwork first.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm bumpin it up again... got a couple hours before i get off work someone come chat with me please!?


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat is feeling lonely!  Someone come keep me company?  Anyone?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

ok some one come tell me were every one chats these days chat roulette?


----------



## x-Marky-x

THEY GONE I TELL YOU GONE! *insert sad puppy dog face here* Was hardly anyone in there today.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat now if anyone would like to join!! Its kinda lonely in there!


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat anyone?  Anyone would be nice! Even a new face.


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat? Anyone?  Getting kinda lonely in there!


----------



## Black Label Romo

Anyone up for chat...i'm in there but need a chat mod to register me...wack!! lol...c'mon people


----------



## DueceAddicTed

was in there


----------



## Black Label Romo

i'll be in that ol' abandoned chatroom if anyones interested....lol


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat? Anyone?


----------



## StaffyDaddy

*BUMPITY BUMP SUCKASSS YA DADDY IS BACK!!!!!!!*


----------



## StaffyDaddy

come chat!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in there Oz... where you at!?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one around? want to chat? GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone is interested.. I got about an hour before I get off! Come join me please!


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat? Anyone?


----------



## x-Marky-x

Anyone up for chat?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

i'm in chat if anyone would like to join meh!?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone is up this time of morning! I had to come open up b/c the girl who was scheduled isn't here.. so I'm here til she gets here!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Chat anyone?!?!?!? I'm available now!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one out there in cyber space wanna chat? GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in the chat if anyone would like to join meh!!! I'm lonely! At work til 9pm.. need some company b/c it's dead in here!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

*Everyone get your *** in here!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StaffyDaddy

everyone just gonna leave me hangin??? lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one around to chat?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat till 9pm when I get off work!! C'mon over guys and gals!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

anyone feel like shooting the breeze? GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated click the pretty blue letters


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone would like to join.. I'm at work till 11pm tonight... so I got all night, lol.


----------



## Black Label Romo

anyone wanna chat...i'll be in there for a few waiting...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

HEY!! C'mon n chat with me!! It's a boring saturday and nothin to do!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Ugh.. chat is empty, as usual! Someone please come chat with me...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone would like to join me today! I'm here til 3pm...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat til 9pm ya'll! C'mon and chat with me! No customers.. so I'm good for now!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

My feelins are hurt! Nobody wants to chat today! Wah!!


----------



## apbtmom76

On my way Bev


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat ya'll! C'mon over!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat.. anyone care to join me?


----------



## x-Marky-x

I'm in chat if anyone would like to stop by. n_n


----------



## apbtmom76

headed to chat anyone come visit with me


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat? Anyone? RonnieRoo?! Well, I'll be in there if anyone would like to drop by and have a chat.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Good morning, and Happy Memorial Day to everyone. I'm in chat til 3 if anyone would like to join me.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone is available for a little convo! Here til 3pm.


----------



## x-Marky-x

Chat? Anyone?


----------



## ThaLadyPit

chat chat chat! i'm in there if anyone would like to join me!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Chatty, chat, chat, chat!? I'm in here til 9!


----------



## Black Label Romo

been gone for a bit...anyone wanna chat...


----------



## apbtmom76

I will join you for a bit


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one wanna chat for a bit i will be in there for a while
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Black Rabbit

You all get your butts in here now I see you


----------



## Black Rabbit

Hello I'm not the only one online  Chat ninjas


----------



## Black Rabbit

10 people on line Floor Candy your still in the chat room WTF people Chat. Come on.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Seriously you guys I see you OMG!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in there Krystal!! C'mon n chat wif me, pwease!!


----------



## Black Label Romo

anyone up for some chat in a bit...hit me up...lemme know...thanks and have a good day


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one wanna chat? 
www.xat.com/gopitbull_dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit

Anyone up for some chattin


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat! Anyone wanna join me for a couple hours? I'm outta here at 3pm...


----------



## ThaLadyPit

BUMP BUMP BUMP! IT'S MIGHTY LONELY IN CHAT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Anyone up for chat!? I'm in til 3pm today.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one want to chat i will be in there for a minute or a couple any way.
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Chat anyone!? Slow day at work with no interruptions! I'm available!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> any one want to chat i will be in there for a minute or a couple any way.
> GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


any one?


----------



## apbtmom76

y'all come join me in chat. hehehe


----------



## Black Label Romo

Anyone wanna chat...cmon...it's like a ghost town in there lol...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> any one?


any one wanna chat


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat if anyone is interested!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

bumpity bump bump!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'M IN CHAT!! WANNA JOIN ME ANYBODY!?


----------



## apbtmom76

somebody come join me in chat, so I don't have to be lonely


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Ok..got DSL runnin here at home.. need Ronnie or Dave to let me in chat and make me a mod so I can do my duties here at home, too, lol. Thanks, and have a nice day!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Chat!? I'm in til 3pm!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Ok.. nobody wants to chat.. I got work to do.. so, I'll have to leave.. but I should be able to get in at home, as long as Ronnie or Dave can let me in this evening and update my permissions on the home IP addy, as well! Thanks.. talk to ya'll later!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Chat anyone? I've got a few minutes before I get off, lol.. well, more like 60 of em! Anyways.. c'mon and chat with me!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat! Anyone care to join me this morning!?


----------



## apbtmom76

so now I'm in chat someone come join me, i will be ther eofr a little bit  Come on y'all know ya wanna join me in chat 

EDIT - sorry the guy came home gotta go, ttyl  have a good ngiht


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat! Anyone wanna join me?


----------



## apbtmom76

in chat, somebody come join me please, rather lonely, lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm there, but don't see you!


----------



## apbtmom76

hahaha whatever mah,


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm chattin up all by myself, lol! Somebody join me, please!


----------



## Black Label Romo

Anyone wanna chat...I will be in there for a few hours answering questions and conversating...please feel free to stop in...lol...jk...come chat


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm in chat.. would love it if I could get some fellow mods in there.. we need to have a real time discussion, please!! Thank you, come again!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

any one wanna chat? GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

come to chat there is a huge argument in there its so entertaining.

GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> come to chat there is a huge argument in there its so entertaining.
> 
> GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


What was said argument?? Hmm... I scrolled through when I got back home; however, didn't see an argument that was entertaining.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

pitbullmamanatl said:


> What was said argument?? Hmm... I scrolled through when I got back home; however, didn't see an argument that was entertaining.


It seemed to have turned into a music session :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> It seemed to have turned into a music session :rofl:


Thanks, Nisse! That's is more accurate! LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

no argument but that false info got a crowd in there. it was off the hook.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> no argument but that false info got a crowd in there. it was off the hook.


You've been doing that a lot lately


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

Big fight between me and my self come see the specticle. or you could just come chat
GoPitBull_Dogs chat group - The future of our breed depends on us to be educated not seperated


----------



## Black Rabbit

I got a little bit to chat guys come join me


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wake up and get in chat peeps it's hella boring if theres no one there


----------



## Black Rabbit

WTF people no one's in chat if you need help becoming a chat member please send me a message I'd be glad to set you up  It's totally free come on in and join


----------



## Black Rabbit

Chat guys come on WTF


----------



## aimee235

Yeah go in chat. lol.


----------



## Black Label Romo

anyone up for chat???


----------



## angelbaby

come join chat people


----------



## apbtmom76

COME TO CHAT!!!!!! I demand it


----------



## spatulars

Do any specific users have to be on for me to join into the chat?


----------



## redog

yes, ill be right in there


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Bumping this up b/c the link is missing from the homepage. Please keep this bumped to #1 in the lounge, everybody. Thank you for your assistance and cooperation. The actual link for the chat is available on Pg 1 of this thread. Simply scroll to the top (or bottom, whatever your preference) and click First in the top right hand corner where the navigation arrows are, and when Pg 1 finishes loading, you'll see the link and all you have to do is click on it. 

If you've been in chat before, and are using the same computer, but not registered, you'll have immediate access. If you're a new member, a moderator will have to make you a member, and then you'll have access.

It is recommended that you register so that you can gain entry to chat, regardless of what computer you use.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

So, uh.. chat is completely empty, minus myself.. where's the party at tonight!?


----------



## gamer

says I have to be a member and so now what I use to be able to get in


----------



## Black Label Romo

a chat would be nice...the old one helped me thru plenty of boring nights lol...


----------

